# Beef Stoganoff Anyone???



## CharmedMinis (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm making beef stroganoff tonight and have a recipe from an online source.

But I was wondering if any of you have a tried and true recipe you want to share with me???




:


----------



## Miniv (Jul 14, 2006)

My recipe is based from "Joy of Cooking" cookbook. I simpified it.

Just made it last night, as a matter of fact!

Steak, sliced thin........brown the meat in 1 TB oil in a non-stick skillet on high to medium high with a sprinkling of salt, pepper, and 2 teaspoons Basil. (A sprinkle of nutmeg is optional.)

Lower temp to a simmer. If the pan seems a little "dry", add another TB of oil.

Add about a half cup chopped onion to saute.

Add about a cup (or more if desired) of sliced mushrooms to saute.

Boil any kind of pasta you have on hand, as long as it's not "egg noodles"......according to directions.

After the onion and mushrooms have been sauted for a few minutes,

Add about 1/3 cup of White Wine or Sherry (I prefer Sherry for the flavor).

Stir in a 1 lb. tub of sour cream and let simmer till it blends in with the juices of the meat, etc.....

Let simmer for a few minutes and then serve over the noodles with a (frozen) veggie on the side.

Voila!

SUPER EASY and everyone gobbles it UP and thinks you are a GOURMET! LOL!

MA


----------



## Reble (Jul 14, 2006)

Can smell it from here. Sounds Delicious :aktion033:

Thanks for sharing will try it sometime.


----------



## shortymisty (Jul 14, 2006)

Mine is very simple and have lots of compliments

ground hamburger (brown it)

cook egg noodles

put together add pepper, 1 can of cream of mushroom soup and two dollops of sourcream and more pepper

salt to taste

the end


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 14, 2006)

I like to use what ever noodles I have on hand.

I brown what ever meat I use, put in one carton of sour cream, maybe a little milk if needed, salt and pepper. It is yummy!

edited to add: Sometimes I mix the noodles in with the meat sauce and serve over potatoes...I love that!


----------



## Pandora (Jul 14, 2006)

I dont know the recipe my fiance uses. But I like mine with rice and not noodles. :aktion033:


----------



## miniaddiction (Jul 14, 2006)

OOhh yuummmm! My family is Russian, you should try my Nanas Beef Stroganoff... Sooooo good! It rhymes with my mums maiden name - Migounoff!

Good Luck with it.

Helen


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is my Aunt Shirley's recipe, which is wonderful!!!!!

2 1/3 - 3 lbs. sirloin tip or top sirloin

1/2 lb. fresh mushrooms

2 tablespoons Onion Soup Mix (I use Lipton)

1/2 cup dry sherry

1 can mushroom soup

Slice meat. Slice and sautee mushrooms. Drain butter. Mix everything and cook covered 350 degrees for 1 hour. Just before serving add sour cream to taste (approx. 1 tablespoon per person)

Serve over noodles - I use egg noodles.

Enjoy!

Liz R.


----------



## Kim Rule (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh my goodness...that's how my husband won my heart...he cooked the BEST beef stroganoff EVER!!!



:

He cubes up a good quality meat...like petit sirloins, and he cuts up an onion.

He puts the meat in the pan and browns it in a little olive oil.

Then he throws in the onion, and a bunch of garlic and other herbs, covers it with a cheap red wine, like a burgandy or a shiraz, and cooks it over a medium heat until it reduces...all that wine cooks into the meat and makes it super good!



:

When the wine is almost gone, he throws in mushrooms, if we have them. He puts in a bunch of sour cream, and stirs it in. Then he turns the heat off. We put it on egg noodles, and after that I knew I just HAD to marry him!!! :aktion033:

Kim R.


----------



## chandab (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a crock-pot recipe that is basically a simple beef stroganoff recipe.

I doubled the recipe and changed it a little, so here's how I make it:

4 pounds round steak browned

2-3 cans cream of mushroom soup

1 small can mushroom stems and pieces (use the juice in the can)

Your favorite seasoning, I use garlic herb mix (no measurement, I just sprinkle)

Egg noodles

I dump the can of mushrooms, juice and all into the bottom of the crock pot, then layer with meat and soup to the top, usually seasoning about each meat layer. I cook all day on low.

[warning - the soup gets to looking pretty gross mid-day, but it does becomes a nice sauce when it's done, may need a little stirring.] Serve over cooked egg noodles.

I cut the left-over meat up into bit sized pieces, throw in the left-over noodles and sauce add frozen peas; and you have beef and noodles all ready for another meal.


----------



## CharmedMinis (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Everyone!!!

Maryann-- I made your recipe last night..........YUMMY, it was so good we all ate too much of it and had to roll ourselves into bed :bgrin


----------

